# Donating Hats to Charity



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello everyone - a short time ago, someone from Victoria named a charity to which she donates knitted hats. She said this charity had drop-off points in Melbourne/Victoria. I can't find the topic and wonder if someone can direct me to it - a friend of mine churns out hats by the dozens and is looking for another outlet - in South Australia if at all possible.

Thanks, Jill


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Although they may not ask for them, your local branch of the Cancer Council would probably be delighted to receive some - and knitted knockers too!


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Although they may not ask for them, your local branch of the Cancer Council would probably be delighted to receive some - and knitted knockers too!


Thanks for your suggestion - I will pass it on. I have found several really cute 'knitted knockers' patterns recently! - Jill


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

What are knitted knockers?????????????


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

this past summer I made 21 premi hats and washed them in Drift and dryer and put in plastic bags, (no cat hair) and donated them to my local hospital ,. They always need hats, try local first.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

arbranson said:


> What are knitted knockers?????????????


Breast prostheses knitted in soft yarn for women who have had mastectomies.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I donate mine to local Grange here. My friend died and I've done 100 hats all year kind and 60 Christmas hats. They will be donated in her memory. She loved the Grange and loved the baby hats. Sick of them so I will be glad to have last few done. lol


----------



## KarlaAnn (Jul 28, 2013)

hi, I am looking for some little baby hats & blankets. I live in Hooksett N.H. I thought I should start for the new year. I would need instructions to go with them. Thank You, Karla. My EMail Address is: [email protected]


----------



## KarlaAnn (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry for the miss communication, I can do basic knitting and can't crochet, I hope to learn soon. Anyone have some easy instructions? Etc, Thanks So Much. Karla


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

May I recommend the following: I belong to this group it is a registered charity .

SOUTH AUSTRALIA BRANCH

Contact Pam Schartner - Email [email protected]

https://au.groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/KAN_knitandnatteradelaide/info

or another way which gets the Australia wide organisation is google knit4charities.com.au


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

KarlaAnn said:


> Sorry for the miss communication, I can do basic knitting and can't crochet, I hope to learn soon. Anyone have some easy instructions? Etc, Thanks So Much. Karla


If you haven't already, join Ravelry. It's free and is an absolute wealth of resources, from patterns to selecting yarns. Write again if you would like some specific ideas.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Knit One Give One (KOGO) in Melbourne has lots of drop-off places all over the place especially Victoria.
Here is their web site:
http://www.knitonegiveone.org/kogo.php?page=aboutus
and drop-off points list
http://www.knitonegiveone.org/kogo.php?page=dropoff
and contact details
http://www.knitonegiveone.org/kogo.php?page=contact


----------

